# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  what's your latest addiction?

## Lost Control Again



----------


## est

Big Black

"Nothing to do, sit around at home
Sit around at home, stare at the walls
Stare at each other and wait till we die
Stare at each other and wait till we die
Probably come to die in this town"

----------


## Anteros



----------


## Chocolate

Animal cops Philadelphia.

----------


## Rawr

Instagram lol.

----------


## Chantellabella

That bubble shooter game here. I gave up caffeine and junk food eating. Years ago I gave up drinking, cutting and bulimia. All I have left is that game. 

Boy, my life is dull.

----------


## JustGaara

Kiwis. I never had one before two days ago, now I can't get enough of them.

----------


## rodeoanalysis

Gossip Girl.

----------


## pam

Listening to 38 Special.

----------


## Koalafan

Google Plus....even if Im the only one currently on it  :Tongue:

----------


## L

Facebook stalking...its depressing

----------


## Sagan

AS  :Tongue:

----------


## Koalafan

> AS



This too!!  ::

----------


## Lost Control Again

> *Facebook* stalking...its *depressing*



Aye, I was just thinking the same! time to deactivate again maybe?  ::

----------


## L

> Aye I was just thinking the same! time to deactivate again maybe?



Its the only way I know what my cousins are up to....

----------


## Lost Control Again

> Its the only way I know what my cousins are up to....



It does have it's uses sometimes!  ::D:

----------


## distancing

Attachment 835
Really glad these damn things are [supposedly] seasonal.

----------


## The Wanderer

Recently it's dark hot chocolate

----------


## barefootbeauty

Twitter

----------


## claire74

Grimm

----------


## WintersTale

Coca Cola

----------


## JustGaara

Dollar pizza from 2 Bros.

----------


## L

Sleep

----------


## Otherside

Since I got banned from coffee, fruit tea...and a lot of people can't understand that one.

----------


## James

Judd Apatow movies. Caffeine. Junk Food.

I'll start living healthy tomorrow.

----------

